# Anubias ID question



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Anubias afzelli and A. barterii var. agustifolia (and A. lanceolata) - how do you tell them apart?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Squawkbert said:


> Anubias afzelli and A. barterii var. agustifolia (AKA A. lanceolata) - how do you tell them apart?


le Punt.:bump:


----------



## Авось (Apr 18, 2007)

An. Afzelii (?) in comparison with An. barteri var. angustifolia - 
Habitus An. afzelii (?) - 
Flower An. Afzelii (?) - 
Habitus An. barteri var. angustifolia - 
Flower An. barteri var. angustifolia -


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

enlightening! i guess i ve had anubias angustifolia all these while. i saw them in real life before too. i was confused myself. they look really different when put next to each other like this. 

so, does anyone else agree that afzelii has a faded red tone on its rhizome and leggy leave stalks as compared to angustifolia? if you all agree then i think that ll be how we describe it if pics are not available.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice! I'd pretty well given up on this...

If I'm reading correctly, afzelli gets quite a bit larger than angustifolia.

Then there's this
_Anubias barteri var. angustifolia_ is a beautiful plant with long, narrow leaves. _Anubias barteri var. Angustifolia_ used to be sold as _Anubias afzelii_, but the latter is actually a much larger species. It is grown in the same conditions as _Anubias barteri var. nana_. It is not eaten by herbivorous fish.
- http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=101C








<afzelii

I'm guessing that I've got angustifolia too (if, in fact they are distinct species).
I've also read and seen the older name applied (A. lanceolata), probably to both species.

Anyone know who holotypes these things??


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://toptropicals.com/html/toptropicals/articles/aqua/anubias_en.htm

Here's a pretty good review of numerous Anubias species... I'm now pretty well convinced I have A. barteri var. angustifolia (of course, it may decide to triple in size over the next 3 years and I'll have to reconsider...). I guess you really need to get 'em to flower to be more certain.


----------



## Авось (Apr 18, 2007)

Squawkbert said:


> http://toptropicals.com/html/toptropicals/articles/aqua/anubias_en.htm
> 
> Here's a pretty good review of numerous Anubias species...


Thank you. I read this clause in Russian.
Here sites in Russian - http://anubias.narod.ru/lists.htm - nursery Anubiasov in the city of Ohansk (Russia) (page "Вершки",("Leaves")).
http://www.anubias.ru/inform/identifying.htm - world of Anubiass (page "Определитель",("Determinant")).
At definition of kind Anubias, I follow the revision of sort of Anubias (Schott), W. Crusio.
I am surprised, why at your forum in connection with Anubiass is not exiled on W. Crusio or Christel Kasselmann or Otto Gartner.

I am sorry for my English. I do not understand a great deal in Your reports.


----------

